# Newest rescue who I have decided to keep



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

This little guy is my new baby!!! He is a rescue who came to me VERY sick. I really thought he was going to die. But after 3 days of antibiotics, some steroids, and some Ensure, his breathing has improved, he has gained weight, and he looks cleaner and sleeker.
He has no name yet, but I am thinking about naming him Charlie. 
As soon as he has recovered, he will be neutered and live with my ladies. They have been a bit down since Keiko had to be put to sleep about a month ago.


----------



## PaigeRose (Apr 12, 2013)

What a cutie! Beautiful pictures 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## EJW323 (Jun 18, 2013)

What a handsome guy! I'm glad he's feeling better! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ratatosk (Sep 11, 2013)

ohhh wow he is a real cutie <3 thank you for rescueing him and making him all better .Such a kind soul.


----------



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

He decided to develop a minor relapse in his breathing this evening and is very honky. But his behavior and appearance is still great. So I am hoping it is the meds loosening up all that gunk in there.


----------



## saratherussiandog (Aug 9, 2013)

He is gorgeous!


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

Awe he's so pretty! Hopefully he gets better! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Friar Tuck (Oct 24, 2013)

He's adorable! It's good to know he's found a happy home with someone who knows how to look after him.


----------



## winddance (Oct 6, 2013)

He is absolutly handsome. He has found a happy home with you im sure


----------



## Minky (Apr 4, 2013)

Oh boy, who could resist that little face! Good for you for taking good care of him!


----------



## hybanana (Jan 27, 2012)

Omg he is a beauty!! Gorgeous little boy

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks everyone  He has been named Charlie and I am ready for him to get all better so I can try to get him scheduled for a neuter. I hate him having to live alone.


----------



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

Just giving everyone an update, but Charlie has a pre-neuter appointment tomorrow. Luckily he has no more breathing problems and is getting a little thicker. But the neuter has to happen. This boy seems EXTREMELY hormonal. He marks everywhere and puffs any time he can smell a rat or a mouse.But he is a great shoulder-rider and seems very smart. I can't wait for his berries to be cut off


----------



## saratherussiandog (Aug 9, 2013)

That is a handsome rat!  I'm glad he's doing better.


----------



## ILoveMyMonsters (May 25, 2012)

Wow, he's a handsome little devil! I don't see a lot of blazes, which is a shame because they are stunning.

He's a rescue like you said, how did you end up with him?


----------



## ratlover15 (Jul 28, 2013)

He is so handsome and photogenic. My little girl had a pretty bad respiratory infection about 3 months after I got her, but I gave her some stuff I found around the house and the internet and she got better in a few days, that was a few months ago and she's a really healthy little rat now.


----------



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

He was surrendered to a store near me (I am assuming because he was very very sick) and they called me. They often call me when they have pregnant females or very very sick ratties.

He actually just got neutered today, so he will be living with the girls soon


----------

